# Kubota L-4400 HST Creeping forward



## Ole man (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey guys, I have a Kubota L 4400 Hydrostatic. When you push the clutch in and put it into any gear, Low,Medium or High and let the clutch out it starts moving forward without pushing on the forward/reverse pedal. Is there an adjustment somewhere for this problem ?
Thanks Guys


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

First thing is to make sure that the cruise control lever is pulled all the way back. There is a shock dampner on the system so that if you pick you foot off the pedal the shock would help keeping you from flying over the steering wheel, as the oil pressure would slam it into neutral. Those shock have been known to go bad and stick a little. Then I would get some WD40 and spray the linkage on both sides of the tractor that has any thing to do with the HST system. I hope this helps. Let us know how you make out and what you find.


----------



## Ole man (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the help Rhino,
I don't know anything about the shock dampner, makes since that could be a problem !
All the linkage is free as it can be, cruise control lever was all the way back. I looked at the linkage under the forward/reverse foot pedal where it connects to the shaft going into the HST tranny. After playing wit the peddle and watching things work back and forth, I decided to lengthen the linkage arm by turning the 2 ball joint ends out, 2 turns each. Problem solved. I would like to learn more about these shock dampners though. Guess I got some homework to do.
Thanks Rhino


----------

